# Rock Lake Boosters Coyote Hunt - Feb 20-22, 2015



## JLM20639 (Feb 7, 2014)

Tickets are for sale for the Rock Lake, ND Boosters 4th Annual Coyote Hunt, February 20-22, 2015

Ticket can be purchased on our website at http://www.rocklakeboosters.org

More information is available on the site along with a list of the hunt prizes.

If you have questions call Gerald Stenson 701-266-5399 (home) or 701-382-9616 (cell) or email him: [email protected]

Hope to see you there!


----------



## JLM20639 (Feb 7, 2014)

Thought maybe you would like to know the prizes for the hunt:
1st Place: 2 DPMS Oracle Rifles
2nd Place: $500
3rd Place: $400
4th Place: $300
5th Place: $200
6th Place: $100

Not to mention all the great raffle prizes! This year's Grand Prize is $2,000 cash! (Need not be present to win raffle prizes.)

You can purchase tickets on our website http://www.rocklakeboosters.org

Hope to see you at the hunt!


----------



## JLM20639 (Feb 7, 2014)

b]The Coyote Hunt is just a month away![/b]

Here are just a few highlights:

Registration is Friday, February 20 from 6 - 8 pm in the Old Gym at the Rock Lake Community Center (formerly the Rock Lake School)
- Food will be served
- Little Dog/Big Dog and Calcutta
- Friday Night Door Prizes for Registered Hunters Only

Hunt Saturday
- Coyote Check-in at the Rock Lake Community Center in the evening
- Steak and Shrimp Supper starting at 5 pm in the Lunchroom with Door Prizes (The Door Prizes will be awesome!)

Hunt Sunday morning
- Sunday Coyote Check-in at the Rock Lake Community Center 
- Hunt winners announced and raffle prize drawings

Contact Gerald Stenson for more information or with any questions you may have - 701-382-9616 or email [email protected]

Tickets are available online at http://www.rocklakeboosters.org


----------



## JLM20639 (Feb 7, 2014)

A copy of the Coyote Hunt poster.

You can see the rules, pictures from the prior three Coyote Hunts and more on our website http://www.rocklakeboosters.org - you can also purchase tickets on the website. There are sleeping room available for rent at the Rock Lake School...contact Ron Rodenbiker for information on room reservations and rates 701-370-8722.


----------



## JLM20639 (Feb 7, 2014)

And an image of the tickets - with the raffle prizes listed.


----------



## JLM20639 (Feb 7, 2014)

Just wanted to remind you the Coyote Hunt is this weekend!

We still have a few tickets left - tickets are available on our website http://www.rocklakeboosters.org. The proceeds from the Coyote Hunt are used to maintain our former school building as a community center. So even if you can't hunt, consider purchasing a ticket for one of the raffle prizes - need not be present to win raffle prizes!

Or come up to Rock Lake and enjoy the Steak and Shrimp Fry on Saturday night - $20 per person, kids meals are available for $5. Over $1000 in door prizes given away Saturday night, plus silent auction items or purchase tickets for a chance to win other great items.

HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE!

:beer:


----------

